# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > قسم أغاني ال Djz & Remixes >  abdosh DJ youtube

## تحية عسكريه

اولا كيفكم يا جماعه بحب أبشركم وحصريا أول باول أي أغنيه  رح أصممها رح تنزل هون بالمنتدى واي طلب أغنيه أنا جاهز من عيوني ورح ينزل على اليوتيوب مع تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49): 

الله يعطيك العافيه ويوفقك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الله يعطيك العافيه ويوفقك


الله يسعدك وأمانة أي طلب من عيوني أنا جاهز

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## mylife079

> 


 
موفق عبدالله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> موفق عبدالله يعطيك الف عافيه


يعافي قلبك يا حلو أعجبك الفيديو

----------


## mylife079

> يعافي قلبك يا حلو أعجبك الفيديو


 
أكيد .... يسلمو

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه

تحياتي للمخرج المتألق الزميل فراس مياس إبن عروس الشمال شملت والنية إربد  

 :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]الى الأماااااااااااااااااام عبـــــــــــــــــود 

احلى مهندس و الله 
[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *[align=center]الى الأماااااااااااااااااام عبـــــــــــــــــود [/align]*[align=center]
> 
> *احلى مهندس و الله* 
> **[/align]


تحياتي لأحلى هدولة بالمنتدى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وهي كمان فيديو للمخرج المبدع ابن عروس الشمال إربد  فراس مياس حيو  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وهي فيديو للمخرج المحبوب فراس مياس ابن عروس الشمال إربد  المنور زميلي المحترم 


وهي الاغنية لكل نشمي نشميه بالجيش والاجهزة الامنية المختلفة 








 :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## totoalharbi

يعطيك الف الف عافية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يعطيك الف الف عافية


يعافي قلبك اهلا وسهلا فيكي

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## (dodo)

> 


حلوة كتير هالاغنية 
مشكوووور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> حلوة كتير هالاغنية 
> مشكوووور


يحلي أيامك  وأي أغنية بدك إياها أمريني ومن عيوني أي أغنية بدك اعملها

----------


## &روان&

*كتير حلو الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *كتير حلو الله يعطيك العافية*


يحلي أيامك ويعافي قلبك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

إهداء لمنتدنا الغالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه

أصدقائي هم دنيتي والذي أعتز فيهم

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## (dodo)

thaaaaaaanx

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> thaaaaaaanx


ولكم نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك يا عسوله

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


إهداء مني لكل صايع بالمنتدى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لكل حب

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*
................*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *
> ................*


مو فاهم بس تسلمي يا عسوله

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه

الف تحية وسلام معطر بالفل والياسمين لصديقي محمود المساعدة قوك يا باشا على الكلام الطيب شرواك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


فيديو ولا اجمل طالع من صميم قلبي بسبب تركمات من جنس حوا ............................. بس الله يسامحهم تحياتي لكل

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الله يعطيك الف الف عافية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جديد abdosh DJ

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الله يعطيك الف الف عافية


يعافي قلبك يا رب كلك زوء أختي

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------

